# Fascinate data going out with JT's VGB/TSM Pool Party...



## Ignite_24 (Sep 8, 2011)

Hi, I'm new here but I have been lurking fascinate forums and xda for a while.

I've owned my fascinate for about 4 months and its been rooted for about 2 of those months. I was mostly using Comrom in froyo and never had this problem. A few weeks ago I updated to GB and got Jt's Vannila GB and now TSM's VGB based Pool Party rom.

Now since then my data connection just goes out randomly for random periods of time, I will have full bars and it might say 3g but instead of the bars being green they are white and my browser wont connect , and neither will the market.

Does this have to do with the radio? Any suggestions?

It beats me...makes me sad tho because these CM7 roms are awesome.

Thanks,
Ben


----------



## BadBen (Jul 30, 2011)

Unfortunately what you're describing is a known bug. Right now the only thing we can do is toggle Airplane mode on and off. That seems to reset most of our data connections. I guess it's a kernel issue, so where we just had an actual GB kernel source drop from Samsung the problem may be on it's way to being solved. Hang in there, just be patient


----------



## Usetheschwartz (Jun 6, 2011)

It seems to happen more often when you're in areas with questionable reception, as if the data connection struggles for a while with a flaky connection and then just gives up. As BadBen said, Airplane Mode toggle resolves it.


----------



## codeemoar (Dec 2, 2011)

Sorry to bring this thread back from the dead. I'm having the same issue. Initially the bars were green. After completing everything, they suddenly turned white. I have tried toggling airplane mode, wifi, bluetooth and rebooting the phone. Have there been any new updates on getting this issue fixed?


----------



## codeemoar (Dec 2, 2011)

Ok, I got it working for now. Seeing that I just BARELY flashed my phone I did not have any google apps installed yet. I had to find a modded version of google talk on google. After installing the apk it brought up a google sync log-in screen. After I logged in the bars suddenly changed back to green. Hopefully this helps anyone else who is having this problem.


----------



## droidstyle (Oct 22, 2011)

It wont get fixed until samsung releases kernel source for gingerbread...by that time if it ever happens ics 4.0 will be fully functional and all mtd roms will be based off of that.


----------

